# Primobolan - dosages and effect of Saw palmetto...



## redflash (Oct 29, 2006)

For my next cycle (which will be next year) I am thinking of changing from TestE375/EQ400/Anavar280 per week to TestE375/Primo/Anavar280 per week.

Two separate questions for folk who have used or would consider using Primo (guys, if you don't like Primo, please don't clutter the thread with recommendations to use straight test - I'll be asking that question separately... Thanks)

1) What dosages do people usually run Primo at when stacked with test?

2) Given that Primo is DHT-derived, would DHT-blockers like saw palmetto make the primo completely ineffective?

I'm not sure the doses of Saw Palmetto I used on previous cycles made any difference to hair loss or prostate enlargement but I have felt better psychologically for including it in my regime.  I'd be particularly interested in hearing from anyone who has run Primo both with and without saw palmetto and whether they spotted any difference.

Thanks in advance,

Flash


----------



## Fireplug (Oct 29, 2006)

I have not used Saw Palmetto so I can not tell you anything there.  I like to run 300mg a week of Primo.  


Overall, Primobolan Depot is actually considered to be one of the safest anabolic steroids available. Steroid novices, older athletes or those sensitive to side effects would undoubtedly find it a very favorable drug to use. The typical "safe" primobolan dosage for men is 100-200mg per week, a level that should produce at least some noticeable muscle growth. In European medicine it is not uncommon for Primobolan depot to be used safely at such a dosage for extended periods of time. Among athletes, men may respond to weekly doses of 200mg but regular users will often inject much higher doses looking for a stronger anabolic effect. It is not uncommon for a bodybuilder to take as much as 600 or 800mg per week (6 to 8 100mg ampules), a range which appears to be actually quite productive. Of course androgenic side effects may become more pronounced with such an amount, but in most instances it should still be quite tolerable.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2006)

Saw supposedly is not good at fixing hair related issues, however it is good for helping with BPH, which is what I use it for.


----------



## redflash (Oct 30, 2006)

*Effect of Saw Palmetto on Primo*

Thanks Mudge.  It's for BPH that I take saw as the hairline went years ago.  Have you ever taken it with Primo?  Did it make any difference to the effectiveness of the primo, it being DHT-based??  Clearly if I was doing only primo I wouldn't bother with saw as it's so safe and non-androgenic.  I don't want to be sticking myself with primo on top of the test if the saw will render the primo useless or half-useless...

Fireplug, what have you stacked your primo with?


----------



## Fireplug (Oct 30, 2006)

Last year I stacked it with Test E and D-bol.  I have also ran it with Winstrol and D-bol.  Saw great results with this stack but got sick of all of the injections needed to run Winstrol.  I am currently running a cycle of Anadrol 50 and Primo for the first 4 weeks and then going to run Primo and Turanabol for the next 8 weeks.  I have used Anadrol 50 and Primo together before and had great gains without all of the sides I get from D-bol.


----------



## arlowf (Nov 6, 2006)

200mg of Primo En a week isn't going to do much, though it is safe. Why var and primo?
More like 400mg a week, six is bit too high since your using test, though primo is one of the softest steroids I can think of.


----------



## redflash (Nov 6, 2006)

*Why var and primo*



arlowf said:


> 200mg of Primo En a week isn't going to do much, though it is safe. Why var and primo?
> More like 400mg a week, six is bit too high since your using test, though primo is one of the softest steroids I can think of.



When I was lean as lean can be 25 years ago I used low dose AAS before competing.  Six weeks of Deca (250mg/wk? one shot anyway, can't remember the dose) and 50mg Primobolan tabs per day for three weeks then 25mg per day for three weeks (we tapered in those days).  I loved the hardness it gave.

Cycle before last I used Anavar for first couple of weeks to kickstart the cycle (only 250mg/wk test e and 400mg/wk EQ) and gained more those two weeks than the rest of the cycle.  Last cycle I used 40mg/day throughout and loved it... but I also lifted the test e to 375mg/wk so it may have been that!  Best cycle ever.

Like all the best scientific experiments I don't want to change more than one parameter at a time so I can see what works for me.  So I'll stick with 375/wk test e and 40mg/day var and swap the EQ out and the primo in.  Keen to see what primo does (happy memories even though it was tabs then and will be shots this time).

So that's why I'm sticking with the var, not because it's magic but because I used it last time.

I was thinking of using 400mg/wk to replace 400mg/wk EQ.  I know it's weaker but it also comes in 100mg/cc shots so that's 4ml/cc instead of 2cc/wk, and on top of the test...

Looks like Test E 375mg/wk, Primo 400mg/wk, Anavar 40mg/day.  Any more advice, anyone?

Flash


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 7, 2006)

for the money, primo is not worth it in my opinion.  I'd say most of your results will come from the other AS and not the primo.  There is a reason that primo is refered my women...no flame intended.


----------



## arlowf (Nov 7, 2006)

It's also way safer and way less androgenic than most steroids.

Hence why it rules and leaves prostates, hair, and jaw lines alone.


----------



## redflash (Nov 8, 2006)

BUSTINOUT said:


> for the money, primo is not worth it in my opinion.  I'd say most of your results will come from the other AS and not the primo.  There is a reason that primo is refered my women...no flame intended.



Yeah, primo on its own would be all anabolic and no androgenic so poor.  But on top of Test which provides a solid androgenic base then the two should add up to a more anabolic Test... which must be a good thing!  I'll let you know.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2006)

Just buy legal supplements and be done with it. If those are the kind of results you can get you dont need to bother with the risks, legal and otherwise that steroids bring to the table.

Either get in and swim, or quit splish splashing like a baby.

How about, creatine ethyl ester, taurine, and your favorite type of arginine.


----------



## redflash (Nov 13, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Just buy legal supplements and be done with it. *If those are the kind of results you can get *you dont need to bother with the risks, legal and otherwise that steroids bring to the table.
> 
> Either get in and swim, or quit splish splashing like a baby.
> 
> How about, creatine ethyl ester, taurine, and your favorite type of arginine.



Mudge, not sure which results you were referring to here... who were you replying to?  If you're talking to me, I'm getting results which you don't get off legal supps, trust me... 

but if you can be more specific about what "splish splashing" is and what "swimming" is then I'll listen to Uncle Mudge.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 18, 2007)

redflash said:


> Yeah, primo on its own would be all anabolic and no androgenic so poor.  But on top of Test which provides a solid androgenic base then the two should add up to a more anabolic Test... which must be a good thing!  I'll let you know.




Sounds good anyway.


----------

